# Moves afoot to encourage immigrants to move to regions other than Auckland



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Interesting article in the NZ Herald this morning. As most immigrants tend to move to Auckland, it seems those who move to areas other than Auckland will be given extra points. 

Immigration changes expected to boost regions - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

inhamilton said:


> Interesting article in the NZ Herald this morning. As most immigrants tend to move to Auckland, it seems those who move to areas other than Auckland will be given extra points.
> 
> Immigration changes expected to boost regions - National - NZ Herald News


Yep been in the pipeline a while and offers extra incentive for migrants to go live elsewhere but the additional 20 bonus points are only associated with a skilled job or skilled job offer. 
Instead of an extra 10 points for a job or job offer outside of Auckland they will give 30 points, but you'll get 50 points for the job or job offer regardless which gives the majority of people enough points for eoi automatic selection so in my opinion I don't see the "point" to it ?


----------



## Paddy234 (Aug 10, 2015)

Yea thankfully this was extremely useful with my residency application i just lodged. It seems the government is desperate to grow the regions


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Paddy234 said:


> Yea thankfully this was extremely useful with my residency application i just lodged. It seems the government is desperate to grow the regions


In my opinion the government isn't desperate to grow the population in other regions, they are just desperate to attract immigrants away from Auckland.
The place is already bursting at the seems, house prices are ridiculous and the roading infrastructure is appallingly bad and will only get worse. $Kazillions of dollars of investment are needed in roads and public transport but as usual this won't happen in time. It'll all get worse before it gets better.
Many kiwi's and residents already there just can't afford to save a 20% deposit, let alone buy a house. The properties are being snapped up by investors and then rented out or spruced up and sold on quickly for a ridiculous profit.
Apparently Auckland house prices are going up between $500 - $900 a DAY!!!


----------

